# My first post....



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Alrighty fellas?
> 
> Just a short presentation here. My name is Jan and I'm a Swede that lives in sunny Glasgow on the tropical islands officially known as Great Britain.
> Love history, military or not. Other interests are retro hot rods, kustoms, 50's-60's and some 70's cars, classic cars and motorcycles, trains, aviation as you aready know. Music: 50's-60's, some later stuff, blues and MOST OF ALL, ROCKABILLY!!! Also trying to get back into model building again after x amount of blue moons absence from the scene. Instead for just building the any models, I plan to build those,if possible,that was flown by pilots of Swedish heritage like Richard I. Bong, "Bud" Anderson (Old Crow), Fernald P. Anderson from VP-33 and others. Should be rather interesting me thinks.
> ...



Time flies when you have fun, right?


----------



## Freebird (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jan!! Lets hope you can make a few dozen good posts, enjoy the site, just don't mess with Les and you might not get banned...     8) 

If you need some help just ask one of the senior members like flyboy... 

Remember that there will be a test afterwards and spelling counts!  

Any double posting will be harshly dealt with by "the Master of duplicate posts"


----------



## seesul (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jan and don´t be one post wonder...
There are some members with 4.682 post already


----------



## Njaco (May 24, 2008)

Can't we ban him just because he likes rockabilly?


oh well, I guess we'll tolerate him. welcome.


----------



## Freebird (May 25, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Can't we ban him just because he likes rockabilly?
> 
> 
> oh well, I guess we'll tolerate him. welcome.


    


By the way lucky, you will need a note from the parents before you visit the "Breaking news" thread...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2008)

We already someone named lucky here. Please change your name!


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2008)

Don't be a one post wonder. 8)

Guys, I think Luck is bored, making threads like this...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2008)

Not really bored....just wanted to see how long it took before anyone of you chaps posted YOUR first post here at the forum....


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2008)

The standards have been lowered, allowing someone like that to join!


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

Agreed, alas the day they allowed a pom to join the forum.....
things just went downhill from there....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

Lookout.....


----------



## Aussie1001 (May 25, 2008)

Don't worry i've dealt with him before. It's only when he gets on that fancy sweedish beer that i can't handle him.


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2008)

BLOODY SPAMMERS!!! 

Can't we ban this Swedish meatball's knackebrod arse from the forum ?????


----------

